# NAC supplement (for OCD)



## purplegirl (Nov 21, 2009)

Has anyone taken (or are u taking) NAC? I haven't started it yet, but it was recommended for OCD. I want to find out more before I consider it. One thing I read elsewhere is that it makes you sick when you start it? 
If you know anything about it, please reply! Thanks ~j~:clap


----------



## soto (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi there purplegirl,
Check out the thread here http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f11/nac-working-for-ocd-74262/ incase you haven't already.

In a nutshell, for me NAC had a noticeable effect on reducing my OCD symptoms at a dosage of 600mg BID.

The side effects I noticed were a bit of cognitive dulling - i.e. memory not quite as sharp, and it did something weird to my blood pressure/shortness of breath - however I don't think this is a common side-effect, as it is not mentioned that often on the net - you should give it a go, there is actually a fair bit of research on it, and good science behind it - at Yale they are currently doing clinical trials on it, you can look it up on: http:\clinicaltrials.gov

hope this helps


----------

